# Hi all



## aidan724 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi all,
Oh how introductions make me nuts. LOL I am absolutely horrible at them. I will give it a good shot though so please ignore the ramble.
I recently picked up 5 of the most precious does. Recently as in 4 days ago. Yes they were pet store babies but it is a wonderful pet store in comparison to most. It's a family owned store with wonderfully clean cages & very happy animals of all sorts. All the rodents are kept in a side room so they aren't apt to get messed with by children. The owner was delighted to find that they wouldn't be dinner for a reptile. I did warn you I would ramble. LOL
We have had all sorts of rodents in the past. I must confess that our rats were my favorite but once they died I wasn't up to having anymore. I honestly wanted a small colony of mice that I could enjoy running about at night. It might not be everyone's cup of tea but I have little plans to toy with them for the most part. I want them to live fun, happy, mouse lives. I think they are absolutely adorable & very enjoyable critters to watch. 
Our set up is a 40 gallon reptile breeder tank. This translates to roughly 3 feet long by 18 inches wide by 12 inches deep with a locking screen lid. The screening on top is very fine to the point of keeping out most bugs & very tight. Please let me know if you see that I'm doing something wrong here or something is questionable. They have a water bottle attached to the side of the tank with Velcro. I have two dishes for food at the moment that I keep on either side of the water bottle. We had to do this with our rats to stop any squabbles so I just did this out of habit. The tank is on top of my dresser in the corner of my room. It is a dimly lit corner even in the middle of the day. As of right now they have a 12 inch half log hide that they all fit under very nicely, a hollow skull that was a never used fish tank accessory that 2 or 3 can fit in & it has 3 openings for entrance/exit, a sturdy climbing branch that could accommodate a medium reptile, a corner hammock that I have been putting a few bites or hay on, a dead tree climbing thing that also could accommodate a medium reptile, a few toilet paper rolls stuffed with some hay & bites. At the moment we are using shredded cardboard bedding & heavy ceramic dishes. With our rats it was a lost cause but we will see.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome! Welcome to the forum and enjoy your time


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

